

Show HN: A simple share button generator - grimtrigger
http://sharebuttongenerator.aakilfernandes.com/

======
grimtrigger
Just realized I forgot to link the repo on the page. For now:
[https://github.com/aakilfernandes/sharebuttongenerator](https://github.com/aakilfernandes/sharebuttongenerator)

